# Inferior Function



## spifffo (Jan 21, 2010)

How do you experience your inferior function? Is it a blindspot? A weakness? Your preoccupation when unhealthy? Or simply an area of life you don't care much about?

Si causes problems for me...stuff like getting enough sleep, eating right, exercising, organizing...it's just time I'd much, much rather spend elsewhere...so I put it off until it seems overwhelming...it stresses me out.

But, when I consistently address Si concerns, I feel great!...until it starts to block time for Ne and Fi...and then I snap back.

Sometimes Si is also the only introverted function I can really get to _work_...for example, "eating my feelings" (Fi is out of balance, so Si compensates.)

I don't know how to define or apply meaning to any of this...I just know that my inferior function causes me problems, so I thought I'd ask and see how you guys deal with your own inferior functions.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

According to MBTI, my inferior function is Te as an INFP. I'm still learning about it all, but I think I have enough of a grasp on functions to reply.

I rather like Te, to be honest. It has its good and bad, like most all functions. But Te drives me to finish stuff up, to do things in a logical pattern. It helps me to rationalize things, to see why things happen the way they did (the events leading up to...). A lot of my friends think I'm a Thinker--though not in MBTI terms--simply because I'm fairly comfortable with Te, enough to show it to people.

At its worst, I can be extremely critical, impatient, and cynical. I hate days when I get into this mood. My head starts thinking, quite rudely, "Why didn't they do it this way?" or "It isn't that hard!" Another bad part I find about Te is that it can be hard to break out of its cycle. In some ways, it's easier to stick with Te than with Ne... but I'm not _happier_ with a Te outlook.

In a month or so, some of this may be outdated (and/or I'll be like, "crap, I totally got half of that post wrong"), but 'tis my two cents for now. :crazy:


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

As an ISTJ, I feel like my Ne is nonexistent. I just never trust my intuition and always have to check it out. Sometimes I doubt my intuition but then end up regretting that I didn't follow my gut feeling about something. It's hard for me to be in tune with intuition I guess.


----------



## At_the_Meadows (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been thinking a lot more about my inferior and reading up on it. This is what I found with inferior the function upon reflection:

* Inferior function is connected to the Dominant Function. It is activated, when the dominant function seeks something and is very engaged in it. Here it will, try to get more details, and "study it." So for example, as an ENFJ with a Fe dom, if I like something, I will pursue it's understanding to the zenith. I will put all of my energy into learning and studying this thing that I like which fell into my gaze. This is because my inferior is Ti and so it is seeking more and more details to understand the object. I feel like I have endless energy on learning/teaching sometimes - because this is where FE and TI join force... 

* Inferior function can not work optimally if Dominant Function is not "fed well". My experience is that if I don't like something, there's no way in hell I would care for it's details.

* Inferior function shows it's ugly side (with fighting power) when the conscious functions .ie Dom, Auxiliary and Tertiary needs are not being met. i.e I will make a biting comment which uses logic that reveals an ugly truth about something....

* If I'm in the position to give my Inferior function reign, it will overuse itself, wanting more and more (i.e more learning and studying of something) to the point where it may even compromise my conscious functions. I.e I better study than sleep or eat! 

So, I guess the question is, how can you have a healthy and balanced brain where everyone gets everything?

I've looked at some ideas on integrating the inferior, but apparently, it's like the tip of the iceberg into your subconscious! 

Anyone have any ideas or more info on the inferior function?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I think its important to point out that inferior function and shadow are not 'bad' in and of themselves. Just not what you generally see yourself as. Different or other would be better ways to look at it. Because the inferior function is the conscious expression of your shadow (all of the parts of yourself that you are generally unaware of) matters related to the inferior function will seem foreign and often projected onto other people as something they are doing and not you. Sometimes this takes the form of a pet peeve where the thing you are accusing others of is the very thing you yourself are guilty of (think of the Thinking type husband who accuses his Feeling type wife of being hypersensitive -- in reality its probably the husband who has the issue with dealing with his emotions). 

The inferior function is not necessarily the least developed function just the least conscious function. So it doesn't mean that, for instance, if you are an Introverted Feeling type you will have no Te. Just that Te will be the opposite of the process you would turn to. Inferior function is probably the most important function though because it represents the fulcrum point between the conscious and unconscious parts of ourselves. If we do not properly assimilate our inferior function we cannot really grow as individuals and become more complete because we will never truly accept the sum total of who we are only the nicely dressed up veneer (generally expressed with dominant function and our personas). 

But we cannot, as Von Franz says, just hop in the bath of our inferior function for a minute or two and hop out and think we are individuating. It is a major process to endure to come to grips that Dr. Jekyll does indeed have a Mr. Hyde. Many people do not get that far, even in the latter stages of life, they may still project all of their ills or pet peeves rather than own their own dual natures. As a result the inferior function is also the language of the demagogue. If you ever want to get people riled up, the easiest way to do it is to appeal to their inferior function because it is largely not under conscious control and thus very raw and primal. Jung used the term archaic and primitive. Lacking in nuance. Always filled with emotion, typically expressed in all-or-nothing platitudes and hot and cold episodes. 

So when we are talking about someone's type as Extraverted Intuitive or Introverted Thinking type this is somewhat of a half-truth. The person consciously is an Extraverted Intuitive or Ti-type, but they are also Introverted Sensation (in the case of Ne-dom) and Extraverted Feeling (in the case of Ti-type) as well. I always use the analogy of two riders on a see-saw where you can only see one rider, the dominant function, but the influence of the other is still present. The Ne-dom is just as influenced by his Introverted Sensation function as he is Ne, but he is just largely unaware of this influence in many cases and consciously tries to downplay it, but of course the more you try to repress something the more you empower it. Introverted Sensation types have the stereotype of sticking to what they know and being worriers, but this isn't because of Si expressly but rather because of their inferior intuitions throwing out negative possibilities. The Extraverted Feeling type might stick to established norms and rituals only because it pains him to have to consider things logically for himself (inferior Ti), they'd rather stick to making value judgments based on how they feel. 

So once you learn to see dominant/inferior as two sides of a coin and not only pay attention to "What type am I?" but rather "what am I also trying not to be?" you begin to develop a clearer picture about who you are. Many analysts, including people like Marie-Louise Von Franz often only typed people by inferior function because it was much easier to spot someone's weak spots and touchy areas and work backwards than the nicely packaged personas and impression management strategies people often try to put forth (which sometimes is the only thing metrics like MBTI or Big 5 can truly measure). The trick is to learn to see the bigger picture of who you are so that you can individuate or 'become yourself,' but you can never do this if you are not even aware of the possibility that there may be more to you than you generally pay attention to.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't think that it was until my late 20's that I became aware of how the inferior Se interacts in my mind. I know when I was younger I had a terrible time being conscious of my external environment. 

I find it's difficult if not impossible to control. I'm wondering if this is my inferior Se coming out, but when I'm bogged down and sapped of internal resources, I pay attention to every single miniscule detail. All of a sudden I can see a fly on a black wall 30 feet away, and the tiniest pin drop suddenly becomes an overwhelming thud. I start becoming really fidgety, try to do everything at once and I have a difficult time trying to focus on any specific task.

I'm totally convinced, however, that even though I'm rarely aware of how my inferior Se is at work in my mind, I think it helps me in my job a lot. I find that even while my heads in the clouds, I know whether something is cleaned to my incredibly high standards or not. In my mind, I'm just "sensing" it, but it could be the inferior Se feeding into my mind external information without my awareness. I understand Ni-doms, especially INFJs (I guess because the auxiliary Fe gives us and edge in predicting human behaviors) tend to often be mistaken for psychics, the inferior Se always taking in information without our awareness, until we know the whole story without really knowing consciously how we know....

There's another thing that happens in my mind that I'm wondering if this is also being fed by the inferior Se. I have fantasies sometimes (in the 3rd person oddly enough) of me being a dancer or cheerleader (especially cheerleader). I'm kinda wondering if these are subconscious desires prompted by the inferior Se....


----------



## At_the_Meadows (Apr 22, 2012)

I know about 5 INFJs. I attract them like magnets...they're not so rare! 

My personal experience of INFJs Inferior Se is that they either embrace Se with Ni or they get shy or scared of it and it makes them go into inaction or avoidance and judgement. INFJs do have very high standards, for themselves and they seem to judge everyone on this as well. It must be the Ni dom-Se inferior function as their judgment seems very based on status driven stuff like education, wealth and class.

Here's my observation: INFJs can come out to be very wise because of their Ni-dom, but a lot of the stuff they aspire or want from people are pretty superficial at the end of the day. I attribute this to inferior Se. It doesn't seem like they are aware of it but they will do alot of work, just for some sensational relief. Like make friends with people who have "connections or status" and build a really good friendship with them, just so they could score cheap tickets to the opera or something like that and think it's the pooh-ba. 

It feels like INFJs just want to be associated with you so that they can build their own status. It doesn't feel like they genuinely care. Also, I've also seen INFJs ditching close friends and family members if they should ever lose their so called social standing. That's just well... lame but feel free to clarify on this matter.

I know this is a bit big, but I'm an ENFJ and I highly value loyalty from friends and extremely dislike this part of INFJs or any other personality type.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> According to MBTI, my inferior function is Te as an INFP. I'm still learning about it all, but I think I have enough of a grasp on functions to reply.
> 
> I rather like Te, to be honest. It has its good and bad, like most all functions. But Te drives me to finish stuff up, to do things in a logical pattern. It helps me to rationalize things, to see why things happen the way they did (the events leading up to...). A lot of my friends think I'm a Thinker--though not in MBTI terms--simply because I'm fairly comfortable with Te, enough to show it to people.
> 
> ...


I question whether or not this is inferior Te or Se - they can look rather similar at times (your whole focus on "ways" seems more perception-related to me (sounds familiar to inferior Se in me as well) - I'm kind of thinking inferior Te might be less focused on the moment or the reverberations of the moment and what could be done to have prevented it and more on literal intellectual judgments. I think inferior thinking would be more related to *universal doctrine (or what supposedly is)* than to a *momentary happening* like inferior perception functions (e.g. if the Fi dom. hates school, they might get really close-minded about any of the actual benefits that might exist in the concept of education, for instance, and act juvenile all like "I don't care, I hate it anyway").They might consist of those people who if you try to present them with facts, they get all pissy and close-minded and refuse to try to see the potential value in them (so, they become like a very crude charicature of Te dominants). Actually, it seems common for people to think only the inferior T or F functions come off as rude (as if dominant F automatically makes you a nice person, which is not actually true at all), but actually, people tend to be mean and rude around ALL of the inferior functions (and pretty nice around their dominants, generally, obviously where their personas are as well).


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I question whether or not this is inferior Te or Se - they can look rather similar at times (your whole focus on "ways" seems more perception-related to me (sounds familiar to inferior Se in me as well)


That was posted in 2010, so yeah... It probably is Se and I was just highly confused. I made a lot of "I must be INFP!" posts back then *embarrassed* (Heck, my views _now _aren't even always the same as they were six months ago.)
Nowadays I consider my worldview highly perception-dominant...

Do you have any Se-inferior insights which don't revolve around the typical "over-indulging" description? It's hard to find stuff like that. I do see myself over-stimulating, which seems similar to over-indulging; for example, instead of eating too much (I've always eaten too little under stress), I'd rather play too many video games or stay up too late.

EDIT: There is the Se-inferior description which mentions getting mad at the world (especially inanimate objects) and blocking out all stimulation as an attempt to cope. Which, again, I relate to. (I "block" when I feel too stimulated by people/noise.)


----------



## amatsuki (Apr 17, 2012)

It's either Ti or Te for me. In general, rational reasoning is the last thing to occur to me, even if on the surface it doesn't seem so.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm starting to get the feeling that the dominant function is like a parent that doesn't fully trust the inferior function, so it never really lets it get too far on it's own, and never really lets it grow up.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that the dominant function is like a parent that doesn't fully trust the inferior function, so it never really lets it get too far on it's own, and never really lets it grow up.


What a brilliant comparison! That is exactly what it is. 

But what I don't understand is...How is it even possible feel that way about Se, the most straightforward, honest, uncomplicated function in existance? It makes so much sense for me that Ni is my inferior function because it is confusing and paranoid and dark and vague, but Se!? So simple. I mean, obviously that has much to do with me BEING an Se dominant, but how? I know I just kind of asked you this in my thread, but how does Se feel to you? Or anyone reading this with Se as their inferior? Does it feel the same for everyone? Being "in the grip" of your inferior function? What is it about Se that makes you UNCOMFORTABLE?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

roastingmallows said:


> What a brilliant comparison! That is exactly what it is.
> 
> But what I don't understand is...How is it even possible feel that way about Se, the most straightforward, honest, uncomplicated function in existance? It makes so much sense for me that Ni is my inferior function because it is confusing and paranoid and dark and vague, but Se!? So simple. I mean, obviously that has much to do with me BEING an Se dominant, but how? I know I just kind of asked you this in my thread, but how does Se feel to you? Or anyone reading this with Se as their inferior? Does it feel the same for everyone? Being "in the grip" of your inferior function? What is it about Se that makes you UNCOMFORTABLE?


Haha, Se is not simple. At least not to me.  I mean, as an ENFP Se is totally alien to me. It's buried deep inside me somewhere. Somewhere I can't really see. Inferior Si is bad enough. But Se seems exhausting. I don't understand and cannot even comprehend how a Se-dom really perceives. It goes against my nature, really. 

To you, though, I suppose it would seem simple.  To me Ne seems simple and easy to use and understand. It certainly seems that way in comparison to Ni, although apparently that's not the case. x3


----------



## Kyrielle (Mar 12, 2012)

roastingmallows said:


> What a brilliant comparison! That is exactly what it is.
> 
> But what I don't understand is...How is it even possible feel that way about Se, the most straightforward, honest, uncomplicated function in existance? It makes so much sense for me that Ni is my inferior function because it is confusing and paranoid and dark and vague, but Se!? So simple. I mean, obviously that has much to do with me BEING an Se dominant, but how? I know I just kind of asked you this in my thread, but how does Se feel to you? Or anyone reading this with Se as their inferior? Does it feel the same for everyone? Being "in the grip" of your inferior function? What is it about Se that makes you UNCOMFORTABLE?


I hate having to deal with too many facts/details at once, because I don't know what to do with them. I don't know how to order them or what's supposed to be important or what can be ignored. I have very little, or no, preface for the intended purpose of this information. It's like someone coming up to you and dumping a load of firewood in your arms without so much as a howdy-do. All you're left with is an armload of firewood and a lot of confusion. "What am I supposed to do with all this! What was that all about anyway?"

I also don't always trust what's in immediately front of me. I cannot easily believe that what's right there in front of me is _all _I need to concern myself with. Surely there is _more_ to it than that. It must mean something. There must be some kind of connection between this thing right here and some other thing I've perceived. To be told there is no connection is to cause me to scoff and think, "Yeah right. You just haven't seen what that connection is. Worry not, I'll find it for both of us."

When Se does see it's day, it's usually overused to the point where Ni is almost eclipsed from the process. It's an infantile reaction to what I'm perceiving through that function. I may make a decision too quickly and without considering the consequences simply because I felt pressured to decide right at that moment. I may create a project, only to neglect a number of important details that were irrelevant to the main goal, but vital to allowing that project to properly function simply because I didn't even _notice_ those details missing. Properly incorporating Se into my life involves recognizing that I will probably miss something of that nature and I should forgive myself for not getting the real-world application of whatever it was right the first time. I should make myself double check my work and run it through several test runs to be sure I haven't forgotten anything (though I dislike doing this, because I inherently find any bug testing tedious and annoying). Or, even better, have a friend be my eyes and help me see what I cannot.

When stressed, my experience will be _over-_detailed, _over-_saturated with facts that have little bearing on the matter at hand, _over_-complicated. I have to use the mantra "Keep It Simple Stupid" quite often in order to reign in my need to apply far too much information where it isn't necessary, because I'm worried that someone won't understand my meaning.

When Se works for me, it works amazingly. For example, I learned to paddleboard by mentally applying what I understood from kayaking to this new sport. As soon as I had the paddle in my hands, I was going just fine as if I'd done it all my life. Or the time when I snatched the basketball right out from under the school's star point guard. I did it without thinking and it happened so smoothly even I was surprised (we were playing co-ed, so, mind you, this was also a 6 1/2 foot tall young man). Moments later, Se "crashed" and I passed it clumsily, didn't notice where the ball was, and generally went back to being very mediocre at the sport.

So, when Se works, it works just fine. I'm able to apply concepts and models in a practical fashion such that the result is both functional and meaningful. But that's the problem with Se being inferior. It either works and is absolutely amazing and something miraculous happens that no one, not even me, could have expected, or it doesn't work at all and I'm floundering until I get my head wrapped around the current environment.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Kyrielle said:


> I hate having to deal with too many facts/details at once, because I don't know what to do with them. I don't know how to order them or what's supposed to be important or what can be ignored. I have very little, or no, preface for the intended purpose of this information. It's like someone coming up to you and dumping a load of firewood in your arms without so much as a howdy-do. All you're left with is an armload of firewood and a lot of confusion. "What am I supposed to do with all this! What was that all about anyway?"
> 
> I also don't always trust what's in immediately front of me. I cannot easily believe that what's right there in front of me is _all _I need to concern myself with. Surely there is _more_ to it than that. It must mean something. There must be some kind of connection between this thing right here and some other thing I've perceived. To be told there is no connection is to cause me to scoff and think, "Yeah right. You just haven't seen what that connection is. Worry not, I'll find it for both of us."
> 
> ...


How do you even function without the details? I've never quite understood how that works. If I am to make an informed decision, I obviously need all the details. For me to come to any conclusion, it would be reckless of me to do so without having all the details. So how does Ni work without a lot of attention to sensory/immediate details? I may never understand. D: It's like you just draw conclusions from thin air, or because something feels right...That doesn't seem like a very reliable method! Perhaps intuitives are simply able to look at things from differing perspectives and draw original conclusions outside of the obvious? So do you often ignore the obvious?

Not only that but I find details and facts fascinating. If I am interested in a topic, I want to know every little fact and detail. If I listen to a song or look at a painting, I try to notice everything there is to notice. 

How can you not trust what is in front of you when it is RIGHT THERE??

Do you think that Se doms are more likely to pick up new skills with ease, but Ni (or Ne?) doms are able to quickly grasp a_ concept_? I too can quickly grasp a concept, but that is because I will do extensive research in search of every little detail to help me understand it better. In algebra for example, my INFJ brother in law will try to teach me some complicated operation and leave out details that to me are important to know and to him are implied and he never even thought about it before, but he just expects me to see the pattern, but I need to know WHY you do that and every property of the problem and the way the pieces are able to interact...


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Haha, Se is not simple. At least not to me.  I mean, as an ENFP Se is totally alien to me. It's buried deep inside me somewhere. Somewhere I can't really see. Inferior Si is bad enough. But Se seems exhausting. I don't understand and cannot even comprehend how a Se-dom really perceives. It goes against my nature, really.
> 
> To you, though, I suppose it would seem simple.  To me Ne seems simple and easy to use and understand. It certainly seems that way in comparison to Ni, although apparently that's not the case. x3


Are you stalking me, Julia Bell?  

I agree that Ne is simpler than Ni! Though I don't really understand Ne either. I understand the concept, but it still makes no sense. My ENFP mom says some pretty off the wall things sometimes, and I'm just like...Where did that come from? XD


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

roastingmallows said:


> What a brilliant comparison! That is exactly what it is.
> 
> But what I don't understand is...How is it even possible feel that way about Se, the most straightforward, honest, uncomplicated function in existance? It makes so much sense for me that Ni is my inferior function because it is confusing and paranoid and dark and vague, but Se!? So simple. I mean, obviously that has much to do with me BEING an Se dominant, but how? I know I just kind of asked you this in my thread, but how does Se feel to you? Or anyone reading this with Se as their inferior? Does it feel the same for everyone? Being "in the grip" of your inferior function? What is it about Se that makes you UNCOMFORTABLE?


I dislike Se BECAUSE it's so straight-forward. Basically, with me, Se is just always getting in the way. "I HAVE to pay attention, or else I might miss something that'll be important later." That's how Se works for me. When it cuts on, it takes forever to cut back off. As a result, I get distracted extremely easily when I'm trying to do work. I get distracted by everything: slight noises, other people chattering, a random smell, how much space I've already taken up on a piece of paper (THE piece of paper hat I'm supposed to be doing my work on). I love my Se. Without it, I wouldn't have any friends and I wouldn't be enthusiastic about anything (wouldn't notice anything to enthusiastic about), but it just feels like it gets in the way all too often.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My inferior function is Te. It is so incredibly inferior. Whenever I do those function tests, Te is always my last-place function... behind everything, including all of my shadow functions. It is erratic and completely unreliable. I don't experience this inferior function in a positive way at all. 
Ti is a much better function for me than is Te...


----------



## Kyrielle (Mar 12, 2012)

roastingmallows said:


> How do you even function without the details? I've never quite understood how that works. If I am to make an informed decision, I obviously need all the details. For me to come to any conclusion, it would be reckless of me to do so without having all the details. So how does Ni work without a lot of attention to sensory/immediate details? I may never understand. D: It's like you just draw conclusions from thin air, or because something feels right...That doesn't seem like a very reliable method! Perhaps intuitives are simply able to look at things from differing perspectives and draw original conclusions outside of the obvious? So do you often ignore the obvious?


I don't need all of the details, just enough to get the pattern of what I'm looking at. You can tell me just the bullet points, and I'll go "Oh, so it works like X" and usually that'll be rather close to correct once the details are revealed. The problem with this is Ni-doms are sometimes prone to looking for confirmation bias to support their patterns rather than forcing themselves to address the details that defy what they've assumed. This is also part of learning to incorporate Se: learning to understand that you aren't always going to be correct in your assumptions (preposterous as that may seem to us...even right now as I write this, part of me is balking at the very idea).



> Perhaps intuitives are simply able to look at things from differing perspectives and draw original conclusions outside of the obvious?


That's a good way of considering Ni right there. Ni is very much about looking at perspectives of things. Just as you might turn an object in your hands to look at all the sides, Ni turns ideas in our heads to see the different sides.

I don't so much as ignore the obvious as classify it was less important than other potential meanings. The obvious is usually the last part I consider, because I make the assumption that most people do not intend the obvious. Usually this is true. Furthermore, it aids me in finding a shortcut in doing something. Maybe I don't have to do anything in sequence. Maybe if I look at what this obvious item means and link it together with some other concept that's similar, I can skip a bunch of steps ahead and save myself a lot of work.



> Not only that but I find details and facts fascinating. If I am interested in a topic, I want to know every little fact and detail. If I listen to a song or look at a painting, I try to notice everything there is to notice.


I can be that way as well. I've finally accepted that when something interests me, I get seriously obsessive about it and overdose on experiencing it (this was something I've always been a bit ashamed of). My reasoning is not only do I physically enjoy what I'm experiencing and absorbing the actual knowledge, but I've found a wellspring of meaning in whatever it is. So, in say, listening to that album over and over and over, I'm trying to assimilate as much meaning as I can possibly gather from this experience. It's almost a synthesis of the actual experience as it's happening and the meaning I'm deriving from it at the same time. I'm connecting this meaning to my internal perception of the world, myself, and my place in it.



> How can you not trust what is in front of you when it is RIGHT THERE??


Lol, well it's just not as important as what isn't there. Perhaps a very good thing for Se-doms (and Ni-doms in the reverse) to learn would be to learn to see what isn't there at the same time they see what is there. Often times what isn't said is even more important than what is said. There are lots of gaps in between things we see, and that's where some really interesting things lie.



> Do you think that Se doms are more likely to pick up new skills with ease, but Ni (or Ne?) doms are able to quickly grasp a_ concept_? I too can quickly grasp a concept, but that is because I will do extensive research in search of every little detail to help me understand it better.


Yes, I think that's very likely true more often than not. I'm good and picking up what you're generally supposed to do with a skill, but the execution is what will cause me trouble for some time until I've really practiced it enough. So, I can do something almost right if it's my first time doing it, but getting the proper technique takes me a lot longer. I have to find my own way of physically doing whatever it is, rather than just doing what someone tells me to do (for some mysterious reason, that just never works...it's like my brain cannot follow those directions to the letter if I already think I know what to do). And once I have the actual execution down (which takes me much longer than it might take an Se-dom), I take that idea and apply it to other things to make learning faster.

I don't need to know all the details for how to do something because I've already noticed a pattern, made an assumption, and am now either working off of that assumption or waiting impatiently for further details to confirm my understanding.

I must admit that if I'm not watching myself, I fall into the same traps your brother does when teaching someone something. For that reason, I preface almost any teaching session with: "If you are confused, lost, or need more detail at any point, just stop me and ask for clarification. I don't always know when I'm being too vague." Because I really do _want_ people to ask me if they get lost. I have no problem retracing my steps and going into further detail, solely because I know I will forget to do so if I'm not careful. 

It's really, really hard for me to put every single detail into consideration in this context, because I'm fighting my natural impulse to skip over stuff and say, "Oh, that's easy enough to see right there. They don't necessarily need to know that part." When, in fact, there are quite a few people who _do.
_
Edit: On that note, I seem to have written you another book, good lord. But I am rather enjoying this interplay we're discussing. It's like we need to come to the same place in order to achieve balance in ourselves, but we're coming from opposite directions. I find that fascinating and strangely wonderful.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Inferior Te here.

My inferior fuction manifest in a inferiority complex because of my incompetence( If just I was more intelligent, if just I was more analitycal, If just..... etc) also in a brute and rude way to say things to people when Im stressed( you Fu$% id0ts cant do anything right *insert more fu bombs here*).

Usually Im calm and sensible but when I get into "Te mode " its like a volcano thats going to erupt in any moment, even my friends say " I can feel your heat", I turn red and my stomach say "grrrrrr :angry:" ( literally my stomach grune).I start seen others as inferiors and become arrogant, everything is useless, I want to have a rocket launcher and say " you, what do you do?....its not what I need Ka-boom, and you?.... take no prisioners, everybody is guilty".

I MUST CONTROL EVERYTHING....

anecdote: one time in high school i was hynotized with one girl because she was cute in the sense of cuteness ( no sexual) but she said she doesnt care and I was weird. When I came home I enter to my room I say "you dont know who you are talking to, how dare you to reject Me.....you...you....YOU!!!!!!" (






Doesnt matter what I have to do, you would be mine, only mine...MINE!!!!!:angry: ( even I am scary of myself .___.)
This episode fluttershy basically show how I behave in Te mode....Is so accurate that is scary.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

QrivaN said:


> I dislike Se BECAUSE it's so straight-forward. Basically, with me, Se is just always getting in the way. "I HAVE to pay attention, or else I might miss something that'll be important later." That's how Se works for me. When it cuts on, it takes forever to cut back off. As a result, I get distracted extremely easily when I'm trying to do work. I get distracted by everything: slight noises, other people chattering, a random smell, how much space I've already taken up on a piece of paper (THE piece of paper hat I'm supposed to be doing my work on). I love my Se. Without it, I wouldn't have any friends and I wouldn't be enthusiastic about anything (wouldn't notice anything to enthusiastic about), but it just feels like it gets in the way all too often.


That seems to be a common them with inferior Se; being oversensitive to external stimuli and being overwhelmed by sensory information. So...It's like, when your Se comes out to play, it can directly impede your Ni by distracting your mind with excessive sensory information?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

roastingmallows said:


> That seems to be a common them with inferior Se; being oversensitive to external stimuli and being overwhelmed by sensory information. So...It's like, when your Se comes out to play, it can directly impede your Ni by distracting your mind with excessive sensory information>


Yeah, but it can go the other way, too. I've been in a situation where it seemed like my Se just shutdown altogether and I wasn't taking in any sensory information. Apparently, someone had been talking to me, got frustrated because I wasn't listening, and stormed off without my realizing it. I guess my Ni was like "PAYBACK B****!"


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Kyrielle said:


> That's a good way of considering Ni right there. Ni is very much about looking at perspectives of things. Just as you might turn an object in your hands to look at all the sides, Ni turns ideas in our heads to see the different sides.
> 
> I don't so much as ignore the obvious as classify it was less important than other potential meanings. The obvious is usually the last part I consider, because I make the assumption that most people do not intend the obvious. Usually this is true. Furthermore, it aids me in finding a shortcut in doing something. Maybe I don't have to do anything in sequence. Maybe if I look at what this obvious item means and link it together with some other concept that's similar, I can skip a bunch of steps ahead and save myself a lot of work.


You have been very helpful in helping me understand Ni. That is a great way to explain it!



> Lol, well it's just not as important as what isn't there. Perhaps a very good thing for Se-doms (and Ni-doms in the reverse) to learn would be to learn to see what isn't there at the same time they see what is there. Often times what isn't said is even more important than what is said. There are lots of gaps in between things we see, and that's where some really interesting things lie.


I definitely believe that to be true, but can we do both at once? Can Ni and Se work simultenously?



> Yes, I think that's very likely true more often than not. I'm good and picking up what you're generally supposed to do with a skill, but the execution is what will cause me trouble for some time until I've really practiced it enough. So, I can do something almost right if it's my first time doing it, but getting the proper technique takes me a lot longer. I have to find my own way of physically doing whatever it is, rather than just doing what someone tells me to do (for some mysterious reason, that just never works...it's like my brain cannot follow those directions to the letter if I already think I know what to do). And once I have the actual execution down (which takes me much longer than it might take an Se-dom), I take that idea and apply it to other things to make learning faster.


So it's like you're trying to incorporate Ni into a physical skill where it doesn't naturally belong, but that's the way you function in general so you make it work to your advantage...I think my dominant Se does make me very naturally take to new skills, but I have to thoroughly understand what is expected of me. I wouldn't usually try to improvise, especially if being taught by someone who already knows what they are doing.



> I must admit that if I'm not watching myself, I fall into the same traps your brother does when teaching someone something. For that reason, I preface almost any teaching session with: "If you are confused, lost, or need more detail at any point, just stop me and ask for clarification. I don't always know when I'm being too vague." Because I really do _want_ people to ask me if they get lost. I have no problem retracing my steps and going into further detail, solely because I know I will forget to do so if I'm not careful.
> 
> It's really, really hard for me to put every single detail into consideration in this context, because I'm fighting my natural impulse to skip over stuff and say, "Oh, that's easy enough to see right there. They don't necessarily need to know that part." When, in fact, there are quite a few people who _do.
> _


It's funny because he took a MBTI test a while back and it said he was an ISFJ, but I've always had my suspicions about him being an intuiter because he is very out there in my opinion. Well, when he was tutoring me, that kind of confirmed it for me. His teaching style was so contrary to my learning style. I kept asking him a bunch of questions that seemed inane to him, but it was like I needed to understand WHY math is the way it is, and he just intuitively GETS it without really understanding why it works the way it does, or seeing any need to put it into simple terms. I was like "You can just DO that? Why couldn't we do that before?" "What do you mean? That's just the way it is." "But WHY? I'm not going to be able to replicate it if I don't understand the logic behind it!" "Well I don't understand your question! What more is there to understand!??" "Nevermind."



> On that note, I seem to have written you another book, good lord. But I am rather enjoying this interplay we're discussing. It's like we need to come to the same place in order to achieve balance in ourselves, but we're coming from opposite directions. I find that fascinating and strangely wonderful.


Oh I wholeheartedly agree, and appreciate you input! We could both benefit from learning a little more about our inferiors, I'm sure. And funny story, I for some reason assumed you were an INTJ at first and I was wondering why you were being so co-operative and patient, and then I was like ohhhh. INFJ, that makes more sense. XD No offense, INTJs. 

Anyway, talking this out with you is giving me a much better idea of what it means to have Ni.


----------



## Kyrielle (Mar 12, 2012)

roastingmallows said:


> I definitely believe that to be true, but can we do both at once? Can Ni and Se work simultenously?


I don't know; that's a good question. I think it's possible in that such a thing happens when I create artwork. I enter a space where interacting with the concept and the application of that concept occur at the same time. As I paint, I make adjustments to my idea to better fit what I'm painting, but what I'm painting is a reflection of that idea. Or some such hard-to-describe loopy thing. Maybe that's Ni-Se interaction? Hmm..

You could definitely do one then the other, though!



> Oh I wholeheartedly agree, and appreciate you input! We could both benefit from learning a little more about our inferiors, I'm sure. And funny story, I for some reason assumed you were an INTJ at first and I was wondering why you were being so co-operative and patient, and then I was like ohhhh. INFJ, that makes more sense. XD No offense, INTJs.


No worries.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

roastingmallows said:


> How do you even function without the details? I've never quite understood how that works. If I am to make an informed decision, I obviously need all the details. For me to come to any conclusion, it would be reckless of me to do so without having all the details. So how does Ni work without a lot of attention to sensory/immediate details? I may never understand. D: It's like you just draw conclusions from thin air, or because something feels right...That doesn't seem like a very reliable method! Perhaps intuitives are simply able to look at things from differing perspectives and draw original conclusions outside of the obvious? So do you often ignore the obvious?


Immature and younger Ni-doms often do ignore the obvious. My hypothesis is that Ni-doms do pay attention to a lot of details but are not always aware of it at a conscious level. That's why Ni has the reputation for being the "Knowing something without always knowing how you know it" function. It's really crazy how my mind works sometimes, especially when everything's in sync. It's hard to explain, because I have nothing else to compare it to. I do see everything, but sometimes, it's like "blindsight" like when you've traveled the same path to work every single day to the point that you don't have to consciously think of it because you know it by instinct now. That's actually how a Ni-dom might spend a surprising portion of their day.

Another way to look at it, is if you find an old letter with holes in it, so you don't know exactly what everything says, but by seeking out patterns, you can easily deduct what it says in the holes, and reconstruct the entire letter in your mind. I find, for me, that's how Ni-dominance works, except it goes beyond just reconstructing the letter, it also can sometimes deduce the purpose of the letter, the relationship between the writer and the recipient, and other such details by putting the pieces together. The Ni-dom, if they're on their game, might even be able to anticipate the most likely reply to this letter based on those clues.

Sometimes I can be in the moment, where my constant internal dialogue that constantly seeks meaning is shut off, but it doesn't last long. It's like having this ditzy professor in my head that can't shut up for more than a few seconds, who specializes in whatever thing I'm interested in or obsessed with during that period of time. Sometimes, it's a reply to this forum that I'm overthinking. Sometimes, it's ideas for this blog I'm working on as a side project, sometimes it's a certain band I like, and I'm analyzing their music. For instance, I can be in the supermarket, looking for beans on aisle 3, and, I'm thinking "Yay! I'm in the moment! I feel free!" but without even having to think about it the professor starts yammering again, and before I know it, I'm on aisle 6 looking at soup, and thinking "how did I get here? Oh no. Not again," lol. So I guess even mature Ni doms sometimes miss the obvious too. I'll be honest Ni dominance can be kind of a pain sometimes, especially in a world where Ni doms are so rare, and thus easily misunderstood, but it has it's shining moments as well, just like with any type.

I know all this might sound really odd to you, but it's like how I told you in your thread that I'm sure you use intuition all the time, but may not be consciously aware of it too. I'm sure that way of thinking sounds equally odd to a Ni-dom who can't turn their constant conscious intuiting off, and just live in the moment for more than brief periods of time.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

roastingmallows said:


> I definitely believe that to be true, but can we do both at once? Can Ni and Se work simultenously?


I would say in situation like this in the balance of Ni - Se. If Se is more upfront Ni can be behind Se looking over its shoulder saying stuff like oh yeah bet ya didn't know that or see that or oh that's interesting I am going to go play with it for awhile. And comes back out of nowhere like BTW this mean that and that means this and don't bother me by asking you why or how so. Go pester Ti for details or want to make sense of it (or Te for the INTJ's.)

Yeah of course I would say that Ni - Se can work simultaneously together. But can be difficult for a Dom function user to lean on the other in support of one another. In my opinion this can a great union together 

As well as Se - Ni, 
The other day me and my nephew, as well as some other family, was going to a Christmas dinner. And the clouds was kinda odd that day and was brought to a attention so. I was zoned out on them already kinda like woah , I'll skip the details, and my nephew said yeah the clouds look like they are coming straight down. Kinda snapped me out a bit, I was thinking what is he talking about the clouds look like they are coming straight down. After I shook Ni off to the side telling Ni to get behind Se and you can peek over the shoulder if you behave. I comment yeah they do don't they, like yeah I was thinking that the whole time yup I sure was. 

With my Ni in the background still and with its own little party and entertainment to keep it busy...I also very rarely let my Ni get carried away anymore though.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Fi and Te are always there, just Te gets pushed aside by Fi.

Te: "So, are you going to make your mind up about something that has been bugging you?"
Fi: "Nah, I don't really feel like doing that." 
Te:"Why? You know you have to make a reasonable decision sometime." 
Fi: "It's not the right time. I will make a decision in my own time. Thinking about it will only result in more questions."
Te: "No, you cannot wait any longer."
Fi: "You don't understand. You cannot just make a decision, it has to come to you and when it does, it will feel right. You cannot rush these things."
Te: "Fine, but don't blame me when you get caught off guard."
Fi: "I will deal with it when the time comes. Now, I want to just sit here and read."
Te: -stares-

Te is like my parent, always nagging me to do things I rather not deal with, but I should be dealing with them.  I guess this is the healthiest way my Te occurs. Te when unhealthy... well, I think people have already said what it does.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

roastingmallows said:


> Are you stalking me, Julia Bell?
> 
> I agree that Ne is simpler than Ni! Though I don't really understand Ne either. I understand the concept, but it still makes no sense. My ENFP mom says some pretty off the wall things sometimes, and I'm just like...Where did that come from? XD


:ninja:

Hehe... 

Well, I actually didn't say Ne was simpler than Ni. I simply _feel _it is that way sometimes because Ne is so utterly natural to me. But to the Ni-user, Ni would be easy to grasp but Ne would be a mystery and totally exhausting. I'm sure that for you, Si probably looks more complex than Se. I do not think it is that way. All of the functions are "simple", it's just when it's not your dominant or auxiliary it's hard to wrap our minds around the concepts of using the "simple" thing. So in our minds it becomes complex and frustrating. And seemingly impossible. Like _I just don't understand how the heck you can think like that.  

_It might be easier to explain the concept of Extroverted functions to people because Extroverted functions are objective, but that doesn't make the Extroverted functions "easy" and "straightforward" in use.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> :ninja:
> 
> Hehe...
> 
> ...


I really meant that the DEFINITION of Ne is simpler for me to understand, not that the function itself was simpler. Not that I would know. XD I think you have a point there, about extraverted functions being easier to define than the introverted ones. For the longest time I didn't relate to Fi because I didn't understand the definition. Now that I really understand it, I strongly relate to Fi. When I would read about Fi I would always see the word 'value' tossed around, and I don't consider myself a person who has many values, and morality is very low on my list of concerns. When I looked more into it, and into myself for that matter, I realized that even the word 'values' is subjective. My values are few and simple, but I strongly adhere to them and wish others would do the same. 

Anyway, I suppose the dominant function of any type feels simple to them, but Se is quite obviously the most straightforward! In my (true) opinion. I see things, I accept them as fact, and I incorporate them into my internal database of things that are true where they remain until they are proven otherwise. Easy peasy.

Si I do see as slightly more complicated than Se, but I understand it just fine, partly because I know many Si types.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

roastingmarshmallows said:


> I definitely believe that to be true, but can we do both at once? Can Ni and Se work simultenously?


Not simultaneously, but concurrently, yes.

Ni and Se actually _need _each other. Ni is a master at seeing patterns and using them to predict outcomes, but since it's just about seeing (and not doing), all the Ni dominant person can really do is just sit there and watch the world from the side. Se is a master at sensing power, influence, and the "real world," but in acting upon what's there in the present, it can't see the actual chain of events that are part of the ongoing pattern. 

If the Ni dominant _acted _upon what they saw, their life would be much better. If the Se dominant _saw _what could happen if they acted before acting, their life would be much better. One function has the car, and the other has the gas and the key. When the two are being used concurrently in a positive situation, the person can do what they wish, knowing that that they're doing fits into a specific path.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The inferior is merely the place where you're forever kind of touchy (amenable to influence by others there), "all-or-nothing," (what you do there has to be meaningful to you or otherwise, you have doubts about even bothering) tend to exaggerate the efforts of using it, as well as the reality of it, sort of have psychologically distorted relationship with it that tends to rest on your self motivation more than your rational aims for action and ego choices. It's not a matter of exercising it (other than perhaps training yourself to care more about goals related to it just to make you more well-rounded and better able to cope with the things that might "be you" and a psychologically healthy escape from your own egotism) - it's a matter of just learning not to project it or deny it's influence - some people might naturally be better at this than others (you get some of those people who's lives are almost completely rooted around their projections, which somehow gives them an excuse to be egotistical, while others might combat these head on). It was largely the actual shadow of a person Jung was interested in with the inferior though, not necessarily the inferior itself (which isn't always inferior anyways, unless specific ego-related aims for action come into play with it - the things you wouldn't want to see in yourself, in other words - these ultimately come from a person's shadow though, not their inferior function - they just get amplified through the inferior, but the actual psychoanalytically accessible personal content and personally held IDEAS behind the projections originate SOLEY from the INDIVIDUAL's shadow, either as fears, inner desires the person has, but can't seem to actualize, etc.). You can have two people with the same or different inferior functions who have the same or totally different projections. The inferior function manifests in tendencies, especially when a person is under stress. It's sort of the first function "to go" under periods of extreme self-defense - it's pretty much the last way a person would choose to defend their ego, and this couldn't be more obvious than when a person is under an immediate threat of sorts. They might snap at you if you try to appeal to this function when they're dealing with an immediate threat to their ego (e.g. inferior F types might tell you to stop being so emotional, inferior S types might totally shrug off detailed explanations and snap at someone for not just giving an idea, inferior T types might hate you for not considering their immediate feelings, inferior N types might be ready to bite your head off if what your saying isn't perfectly relevant to the situation, etc.)


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

It's important to note as well that projections from the inferior function are going to be ego syntonic ones (what you can still handle not rationalizing toward your ego so-as-to disturb yourself - the ones that you can publicly get away with talking about without any fear of repercussion - in fact, you might pass them off as fact if you're just not in a very rational, conscientious or considerate state of mind) - the ego dystonic ones will come from the unconscious (the ones that rub you the wrong way and you try as hard as possible to actually repress, rather than project). The inferior function is just one part of projection - projection can go much farther than that, but the inferior kind of channels how you rationalize your projections, since it serves as the block of unconscious content that may interrupt your life on some level, good, bad, or even rather neutrally (in truth, most projections are largely harmless psychologically and come across as "other" to a person, yet potentially disruptive to their sense of identity (not necessarily in any bad ways at all, but maybe in ways that might ruffle their self-confidence or shake their world-view a bit). People who are super into a public persona might get easily disturbed by their projections if they run too counter to how the person is deliberately trying to see themselves (we all know those people who are a little too into their personas). The inferior function is kind of where the person might end up seeing something so extremely counter to their conscious aims (based on the current circumstances of their life), and depending on a lot of factors concerning their state of mind and whatnot, they might overreact to it (not think they can deal with it). The topic goes much deeper and into much more psychologically significant places from here, but I'm not going there because that's where things get pretty irrelevant to type and more relevant to psychological matters (which Jung sort of emphasized more with introversion/extraversion than with functions - how people might be suddenly forced into situations where defending themselves subjectively no longer works, and they are suddenly confronted with the task of defending themselves objectively, and vice-versa - the functions themselves aren't really all that important here, although they might help to explain seemingly uncharacteristic experiences a person might have involving their own thinking and ability to pass off as "normal").

So, for sort of an example of projection around the inferior, it's often something that might happen to kind of upset a person's self-confidence - some idea that might come into their head that sort of threatens them by being really absurd, fitting their ideas of embarrassing, or what have you (it might run 100% counter to something you're doing and pop up when you're under stress to kind of scare you away from confidently pursing an action or imagining pursuing an action IRL or accepting an idea IRL). The extent to which people actually FIGHT AGAINST THIS is pretty much the extent to which they have accepted their shadow and are not trying to repress this from consciousness - in other words, someone who isn't too egotistical. Repressing this kind of stuff is what Jung considered bad, psychologically, because later, it will just get too unreasonable to repress it when enough experiences come up that just reaffirm it's existence - it becomes denial, and like in all cases of denial, it will become psychologically crippling the more a person tries to pretend it away.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

*Do you think the writers of big bang theory made their Sheldon character have an inferior fi or fe function?* 
On purpose?
I relate to how he is a little bit only I go a little darker.

Your inferior function is less developed because nobody has enough hours in a day to do or be everything. You enjoy and prefer your leading function and the secondary function serves the primary one - because this works for you - or it worked best or was rewarded most when you were young (no win on the nature nurture debate). Anyway I think the third function is like plan B or the extra muscle when needed. But by the time the fourth function steps in "everyone else is tired" and the fourth function is weak because it doesn't get out much - *the runt of the litter in your head. 
*
So when he gets worn down, Sheldon Cooper wants his mommy and soft kitty song . . . 
I just go off and ruminate about how people are stupid heads . . . and look for tedious distractions (black hole) to get away from things. If I am pushed I scream at people close to me and cut myself down or say hostile exaggerated put downs about others (exaggerated but not off topic by the way).

Sheldon is not so dysfunctional, I mean it is a childish but workable strategy.
I have to figure out better tactics for fi . . . I just saw this just now.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Sheldon...I don't think those represent any function. What people often express with relation to their shadow is not really going to clearly represent any function - that function is often the very thing they would never dream of publicly talking about - it might consist of ideas that might seem in some way, someone random or uncharacteristic of the person's public persona, but it takes a ton of intuition and strong powers of inference to really link it up to any function. I'm not sure if Sheldon's actually an inferior F type - I don't know what he'd be (there's speculation that he might be inferior intuition though - I honestly don't think there's any real way you can definitively tell - it could be any function sort of taking on an archetypal character you would associate with inferior intuition, but may in fact, be any other function) - the show is rather unrealistic anyhow being a sitcom, so it's unlikely you'll really have a consistent-enough glimpse of his character actions to really gain any real idea.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Also, a lot in the way of "behaviors" can only really be linked to a person's I/E status, not functions. For instance, you might often get introverts who tend to like to work alone to get things done, introverts who might be reserved about speaking up in groups, etc. and extraverts who seem to need to be chained down just to reflect long enough on their own feelings and reservations about taking action or going along with something. Functions have very little to do with how a person comes off IRL, contrary to MBTI stereotypes (I mean, I would think this is just common sense anyway, especially for those who haven't already been injudiciously inculcated with MBTI "lore"). On the persona level, you might not be able to tell an ENTJ from an ENFP at all.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

His science specialization (Sheldon Cooper) is all theoretical, he's the most classic example of Ni and Te
(putting things more into systems than possibilities but competent as an inventor for his own entertainment).
He's bossy, verbal, and then agonizes with himself about what is right - his own moral code not others.
He is for sure an NT with weak or childish emotional functions which he only uses when he cant help himself and choose a more preferred way of coping. si obsessiveness could be tertiary.

I can absolutely tell ENTJs from ENFPs, the former intimidates me and the later is intimidated by me. (unless the latter is too buisy thinking about how to make a snotty manipulative comment - like an emotional richocheting bullet) Hissy fits are much different than taking charge.
ENFPs want attention, period. ENTJs command attention because are decisive and reasonable.

I'm sorry I was thinking ESFP but arent ENFPs like hippie ESFPs?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Old Intern said:


> Your inferior function is less developed because nobody has enough hours in a day to do or be everything.


I would impose that a lot of times this is due to people not letting go of what they already is accustomed to. And not trusting that they are able wing of off the transition. 
As far as the Sheldon question...why say that his inferior function has to be Fe or Fi? I mean I see your int on how he goes into an emotional child like stage when struck with sickness or depressed. But why would this indicate an inferior F function in the stacking order? To me though he shows a lot of emotional situations other than the deep indulging ones that you point out, of couse I am not implying Feeling = emotions either. Maybe he is relating to his inner child when his mother would comfort him and is his happy place?!?! of track some but maybe?


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

myjazz said:


> I would impose that a lot of times this is due to people not letting go of what they already is accustomed to. And not trusting that they are able wing of off the transition.
> As far as the Sheldon question...why say that his inferior function has to be Fe or Fi? I mean I see your int on how he goes into an emotional child like stage when struck with sickness or depressed. But why would this indicate an inferior F function in the stacking order? To me though he shows a lot of emotional situations other than the deep indulging ones that you point out, of couse I am not implying Feeling = emotions either. Maybe he is relating to his inner child when his mother would comfort him and is his happy place?!?! of track some but maybe?


*Example*: new aquaintance tells me "please tell me sometimes life is not fair" and progresses to tell me about how they had applied for a job and soon found out it was being offered to their sister - who didn't really want the position but might take it "for now". The sister (at the moment) is in a better financial situation than my new friend who was apparently not considered.

Me - "That does Suck . . . Have you had anyone look at your resume and give you advise?"
I KNOW the "Dale Carnegie" thing to say . . . "You are right it's not fair . . . you must feel frustrated . . ." If I knew for a fact that this women felt pushed to the breaking point and was worried and depressed, the dale carnegie response might have been the better choice. 

My own inner processing of annecdotal same situation:
. . . Wow that sucks . . . I am envious and this does not feel good . . . I wonder what exactly gave them the edge?, . . . My presentation?, lack of credentials?, . . . should I be looking for a variation of skill requirements?, . . . or is it really just a numbers game and I need to stay the course? (Ne - Ti taking over) Puting myself in her place, I mean if it was me . . . . 
* I would not be ABLE to hold back my curiosity - it is my LEADING function.

*Now lets assume I got this same news after stress upon stress, . . . roof leak at my shop, shedule crunch/failure, sub contactor painted something backwards - backwards!, . . . and I need this account, in fact, I will have to stall on the rent! . . . I go to a coffee shop, nice atmosphere and some good soup. I don't do this often (more often a rahmen consumer) but I sooo need a break. . . . I go there to brood.

*My own inner processing of annecdotal same situation near stress breaking point:
*While sitting at the coffee shop. . . 
. . . maybe I am a defective piece of crap, . . . maybe life is meaningless and brain-dead resignation is all there is. . . If I have to go out right now and take the first shit job I can get, I will just live in a rat-hole and wait for death. . . If you are willing to take a job nooobody wants, of course you can be employed. Maybe everyone just medicates themselves with the substance abuse of their choice. . . over spending . . . . over eating . . . gossip . . . I wanted to have integrity and believe there is a meaningful place for me on the planet, where I fit . . . where I excell . . .
*
If someone is around and pushes me to talk:
*Same monolog only much louder . . . and the ranting gets more exaggerated . . . If I am lucky, it gets so outrageous that I accidentaly make my self laugh. (other person left with mouth hanging open) The worst thing about this is that some people don't know that as soon as I am fully vented, (one sitting - not calling 10 people or even one) it's like dumping out your purse because it got overloaded with crap; when it is all on the table you can see what you will still have to deal with and what you can throw away. life goes on and I'm ready to go back to thinking what my next move will be.

*My point in all this is that the only reason I can see choices about how to respond to other people is that I am old enough to have been forced into a more balanced perspective.* I haven't been mean to people to avoid feelings, more like I was just clueless. I still feel an internal cringe to empathise, if I know someone enough to know it won't lead to at least a minor adjustment, a tweak in policy, procedure, direction, or understanding. Of course empathy is all there is for some things. I never intend to be unkind and I don't believe it is my mission to change anyone. Reflective listening works, but sometimes it seems only self serving.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@Old Intern
I really do fail to see how this correlates between my response to yours?!
Not that I don't understand what it is your saying but fail to see the connection as you put it. Or is this towards the Sheldon part of the topic? As well as they are both combined.
If you don't mind clarifying the distinction for me.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Inferior function is inferior because leading function has been rewarded. I't doesn't occur to you to use the inferior function if leading function is keeping things going along okay. Sheldon as an example, skipped grades, he was rewarded for his brain, he shows examples of creativity with that brain also. He doesn't even know what it is really like to have peers, untill maybe where the story picks up. 

So most people have a kind of hyper-development of what has been excercised most. This is what makes the world go around. We want some people to be engineers and some to be entertainers. A computer tech won't do his job if he needs more time day to day talking about his feelings and wants to sell big ideas or get away from detail.

An inferior function only becomes a problem when life experiences require adjustments and old strategies don't work. So in a way it is about comfort zone - but forcing youself to be more in balance for no reason would create a world of gray mediocrity. 

Favorite Sheldon quote is when the blond girl is crying an he asks why: she says - "because I'm stupid"
Sheldon - "Thats no reason to cry, one cries because one is sad, for example I cry when other people are stupid and that makes me sad" 

He is oblivious or unfamilliar with how she is needing to opperate on pure emotion. His Fi or Fe is primitive, or more like a two year old who hasn't been in a situation much yet of someone else looking to him for comfort. Some two year olds would automatically offer a hug but not all - especially in an unfamiliar situation.

On the oposit extream some people go out everyday needing to fill their cup with hugs and kisses, and anyone who doesn't fill them is someone they don't like. This is more than a need to be friendly - it is everything they are, and difficult to find a rational fiber to their being. This may or may not have anything to do with being affraid or uncomfortable with thinking. This can be someone who is a teacher. They tollerated enough wrote training because they wanted a secure government job - because feeling is their leading function.


----------

